

New TX law will allow police to sell confiscated guns - bradleysmith
http://www.kvue.com/news/New-law-aims-to-allow-law-enforcement-agencies-to-sell-confiscated-guns-221557061.html

======
bradleysmith
H.B. No. 1421:

[http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/tlodocs/83R/billtext/pdf/HB01...](http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/tlodocs/83R/billtext/pdf/HB01421F.pdf#navpanes=0)

